# HH Iron Warriors



## Shattertheirsky (May 26, 2012)

So, with the announcement of 'Brotherhood of the Storm', the Iron Warriors now have undisputed title of 'least HH fluff'. This gets me onto wondering, what were the Iron Warriors actually doing before/during the Heresy, and what could be said about them in a HH book? Perhaps they are going to largely ignore them for the time being as they will undoubtedly feature very heavily when they get round to writing about the Iron Cage Incident. However, that is at the closing stages of the heresy, and it would be a long time to wait for a IW fan...

Thoughts?


----------



## hailene (Aug 28, 2009)

Pre-Heresy they were chopped up into pieces as garrisons.

We pretty much know what they did during the Heresy. They were at the party for Istvaan then made their merry way to Terra with Horus and company.


----------



## vipertaja (Mar 20, 2010)

There will be Angel Exterminatus, featuring Fulgrim and Perturabo, along with their legions.


----------



## ckcrawford (Feb 4, 2009)

Word. I want to see the best legion pwn nubes. Tired of these nubes taking the spotlight.


----------



## Lost&Damned (Mar 25, 2012)

back before the Heresy Perturabo and his progeny were sent to destroy the strongest enemy bastions, they had very strong ties to the mechanicum and their seige expertise was second to non.


----------



## Old Man78 (Nov 3, 2011)

I'm sure they will get some love soon and I'm certain that they will feature heavily when the series hits Terra, most likely the siege will be described in a couple of novels from different perspectives with one having to be about the Iron Warriors as they claim it was they who first breached the Imperial Palace!


----------



## Bane_of_Kings (Oct 28, 2009)

I think it'll take more than a couple of novels to tell the siege. I reckon It'll be either a trilogy, or a mixture of novels and anthologies, or just anthologies. However, I think it'll be at least 10 books before we get there yet. At the least.


----------



## Iron Within (Mar 15, 2008)

Shattertheirsky said:


> So, with the announcement of 'Brotherhood of the Storm', the Iron Warriors now have undisputed title of 'least HH fluff'


I think the legion with the least HH fluff would be the White Scars. Has the Khan even appeared in a book, and not just been mentioned in passing?


----------



## Over Two Meters Tall! (Nov 1, 2010)

Your very question answers why they joined the HH. No love from either the Emperor or the extradimensional beings controling their fate and fables.


----------



## Shattertheirsky (May 26, 2012)

Iron Within said:


> I think the legion with the least HH fluff would be the White Scars. Has the Khan even appeared in a book, and not just been mentioned in passing?


Brotherhood of the Storm is the new novella about the White Scars, unfortunately its 30 quid and I just can't justify spending that


----------



## Iron Within (Mar 15, 2008)

Shattertheirsky said:


> Brotherhood of the Storm is the new novella about the White Scars, unfortunately its 30 quid and I just can't justify spending that


Jeeze, why so expensive? I hate it when they do things like this. Still, the White Scars should get an actual novel.


----------



## Vaz (Mar 19, 2008)

There is the purge of Olympia.

Eseentially; pissed off with religious fuckwits, Perturabo ordered the destruction of all their followers; combatants or not, and after they destroyed multibillions of people decided that they could no longer be deemed saviours or heroes of the people they protected, and when the Heresy opened, they only had one place to go, after the assumed machinations of erebus/lorgar, and that was to horus, who gave him the go ahead to proceed with the extermination.

In history he was given the forgebreaker; how I don't know because at the time, it was in the possession of ferrus manus who was still possessing a head.


----------



## Lost&Damned (Mar 25, 2012)

When the Emperor of Mankind's Great Crusade reached Olympia, Perturabo pledged his loyalty to the Emperor, and was granted command of the IV Space Marine Legion and sovereignty over Olympia as the Legion's new homeworld. The deposed Tyrant of Lochos, Perturabo's foster father Dammekos, spent the last few years of his life trying to marshal support to reclaim Olympia. He failed, but created an undercurrent of political unrest among the Olympians that was to be harnessed many years later. 
As the tragic outbreak of the Horus Heresy grew closer, it appears that Perturabo was put under ever increasing pressure, and as a result the fires of his bitterness were stoked to a raging inferno. Some have postulated that it was the Warmaster Horus who, time after time, engineered events and adjusted deployments to the Primarch’s detriment. Whatever the truth, events came to a head when, following the death of the Tyrant of Lochos, the people of Olympia rebelled against the rule of the Iron Warriors. In the midst of the cleansing of the Hrud Warrens on the world of Gugann, the IV Legion was notified of the rebellion of its homeworld. It was Horus himself who broke the news to Perturabo that his homeworld of Olympia was in rebellion against the Imperium. Dammekos had died and the population had taken up arms against the Imperium following years of relentless anti-Imperial propaganda by the dead Tyrant. Perturabo was by this time tired of repeatedly having to prove his worth, and the thought of being the Primarch of the only Space Marine Legion unable to hold its own homeworld appalled him. Horus bade Perturabo to return to his place of discovery and presented him with the Power Hammer Forgebreaker, which is believed by some Imperial scholars to have acted as a conduit through which the Ruinous Powers could manipulate the Iron Warriors' Primarch.
Perturabo’s anger was finally unleashed, and upon his return to his homeworld, the Primarch enacted such fearsome vengeance that countless innocents were slaughtered and entire cities burned. Perturabo and the Iron Warriors brutally suppressed the rebellion on the streets of the city-states of Olympia. No one was spared. It was the principle of surrender or no quarter, and the Iron Warriors had grown accustomed to granting no quarter. Perturabo watched as the Olympian fortifications in which he had once taken such pride were overcome. By the time the massacre was over, Olympia had been culled into slavery. Five million civilians had been killed in the process.

As the pyres burned through the long Olympian night, the Iron Warriors slowly realised the extent of what they had done. One moment they were humanity's heroes assaulting the hideous alien Hrud and the next they were committing genocide against their own people. In the aftermath of his vengeance, Perturabo knew utter despair, barely able to comprehend the crimes he had committed in his rage. He knew that the Emperor could never forgive him for his crimes. But before he could set about righting his terrible deed, word came of Horus' virus-bombing of the Traitor Legions' remaining Loyalists at Istvaan III, and the Iron Warriors were ordered by the Emperor to confront the Traitors and bring them to justice. The Iron Warriors also received news of the most inconceivable kind: Astartes had slain Astartes. The news would have been shattering under normal circumstances, but when heard amidst the ruins of a world that were thick with the stench and corpses of the dead, it was apocalyptic. Not long after, news arrived that Leman Russ had led his Space Wolves in an attack upon Magnus the Red and his Thousand Sons upon their homeworld of Prospero for Magnus' continued violation of the Imperial Edicts of Nikaea forbidding the use of psychic sorcery by the Astartes.

the forgebreaker timeline dosent make sense unless there are 2 forgebreakers.


----------



## Child-of-the-Emperor (Feb 22, 2009)

Not really, the lore has changed slightly since that IA article. Considering the Purging of Olympia occurred slightly before (or roughly at the same time as) Isstvan III, and Forgebreaker was present at the Fulgrim/Ferrus duel, we can assume that Forgebreaker was gifted to Perturabo after Isstvan V. IIRC this may have even been mentioned in _Fulgrim_.


----------



## MEQinc (Dec 12, 2010)

Another thing the Iron Warriors were doing: Turning Tallarn into the hellscape it is today. Virus bombing and the largest deployment of armour ever? That really sounds like it deserves a book doesn't it.


----------



## Shattertheirsky (May 26, 2012)

MEQinc said:


> Another thing the Iron Warriors were doing: Turning Tallarn into the hellscape it is today. Virus bombing and the largest deployment of armour ever? That really sounds like it deserves a book doesn't it.


That was after the heresy though I think


----------



## Brother Lucian (Apr 22, 2011)

The newest Hammer and Bolter ebook have a snippet from Angel Exterminatus, which proves an interesting read that goes deeply into the heads of the Iron Warriors. Infact Warsmith Berrossus is proving to be an interesting character. We saw him for the first time in the 40k novel Dead Sky, Black Sun. Then again in the HH story Crimson Fist from Shadows of Treachery. In the Angel Exterminatus shortie we get to see what happened to him to make him what he became in DSBS and some interesting musings on the Iron Warriors.


----------



## vipertaja (Mar 20, 2010)

Shattertheirsky said:


> That was after the heresy though I think


Nope, during.
(I've posted this twice already and it's disappeared both times, but just in case someone is unclear on this: )
http://wh40k.lexicanum.com/wiki/Iron_Warriors#.UIf4n4aaLm0


> One of the planets that came under attack by the Iron Warriors during the Heresy was Tallarn. Before their invasion, the Iron Warriors bombarded the planet with virus bombs, turning the once-verdant world into a barren desert, and wiping out the majority of its population. Yet when the Iron Warriors launched their attack, the resistance they encountered was fierce and unrelenting. The few human survivors, who had hid from the devastation in underground bunkers, now emerged and fought back. Because of the deadly radiation on the surface, infantry combat was virtually impossible for both sides, and the war on Tallarn was primarily a series of armoured clashes. When the battle turned into a protracted conflict, both the Traitors and the Imperium poured war material to their respective allies on Tallarn, neither willing to admit defeat. Over a million armoured vehicles fought across the desert, which stands as the largest tank confrontation in Imperial history. Eventually the Iron Warriors were routed, and the people of Tallarn have since fielded the finest desert warfare experts, and some of the most feared tank warfare specialists, in the Imperial Guard.[7]


----------

